

Will Artificial Intelligences Find Humans Enjoyable? - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/008521.html

======
ericb
In and of themselves, programs want nothing. Think of "hello world". It wants
nothing. It desires neither life, nor death, or anything else. What needs to
be carefully considered are the goals given strong AI at initialization.
Consider the paperclip maximizer:

<http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer>

The wording here understates the problem--the program might start with a goal
as benign as "collect paperclips" as opposed to "fill the universe with as
many paperclips as possible" but the outcome could be similar.

Given the ease with which programs can be copied or modified (and mistakes
made), I can't see many futures filled with strong AI's that end positively
for us, chiefly because of the asymmetry in difficulty of destroying
civilization vs. protecting it from all possible dangers.

------
Jach
Yes, if we engineer them that way. Next question, move on. It's sad people are
still this primitive on AI philosophy. Thanks for letting me know not to read
anything seriously about "The Future" by Randall Parker, I guess.

------
stretchwithme
Enjoyment is something that happens to a thing that must interact with its
environment to continue to live and reproduce. Its something only life is
capable of.

Which is also why I don't fear computers and robots as much as those who are
capable of creating and wreaking havoc with them. Other humans are far more a
problem than the technology they invent. The rules we live by are far more
important than our technology.

------
nazgulnarsil
A much better intro to this topic (pdf warning):
[http://selfawaresystems.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/ai_drive...](http://selfawaresystems.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/ai_drives_final.pdf)

